# Lara's 12 gallon long 'Tango'



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

I just set up a new tank and I'm really happy with the way it turned out. I'm not finished planting yet, because I'm really stuck on what to do with the right side. I don't know if I like the rocks exactly the way they are, and I don't know if I want to stick with just one species between the rocks, or a few. Here it is for now:


































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aqualara,

I like that aquascape a lot, especially the hardscape. A lot time times when driftwood and rocks are combined in an aquascape it looks "forced", yours looks natural and flows together very well.

When I do an aquascape I try to limit myself to 4-6 species. I find that by repeating the same species, sometimes two or three times in different areas of an aquascape, provides a sense of continuity and coherence. I am looking forward to seeing this grow out.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Boy these small long tanks are getting really popular. I agree with everything Seattle said. Is that substrate simply Pool Filter Sand or is there more to it? How are you dosing the tank?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I like your rock placement. It will look really nice when the forground fills in. Root tabs may be worth trying if your using an inert substrate.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! The sand is just play sand from Home Depot. That's what I use in all my tanks. 

The comment about multiple plant species made me realize something. I think that's what looks "off" on the right side. I feel like either the windelov or blyxa looks out of place (or maybe both?). I'm going to have to keep thinking about this one. 

Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Really NICE scape! I think it looks great! The blyxa seems fine where it is to me. You may be right about the windelov though. Maybe play with moving it around some. Might be better closer to the back of the aquarium.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I really dig the scape on this one. The right hand side has a very nice arrangement of stones. The wood, even though it's somewhat cartoonish, really looks well placed. Some hygro austofolia or some crypt balansea would perfect the background.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a really nice scape!!

Looks a bit like this scape


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Off to a great start love the tank so far. Can't wait to see updates as it fills in.


----------



## fank (May 31, 2010)

This tanks look great so far. I love the design


----------



## fank (May 31, 2010)

Hey aqualara any updates on the tank?


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I really like this aquarium. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

I was on vacation for two weeks, so the tank was a little neglected. I definitely need to tweak the CO2. There are a couple types of algae growing in there  Once I get it taken care of, I'll post some pics


----------

